# CL-670Z 10K Turret Lathe Conversion



## cuseguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought this 10k last summer and rebuilt it from the ground up. But I found I didn't use it that much since I also have a nice 10L Toolroom. But I started to realize a need for 2nd op machine for small SS parts I make and sell. So I started looking for a Hardinge 2nd Op model. Unfortunately in my price range, there was only a bunch of tapped out machines needing complete overhauls and expensive parts. So I settled for the next best thing with a machine I knew was as good as new. I started sourcing all of the SB 10K turret accessories over the last 3 months...not an easy task! Some assemblies needed to be fabricated or reworked. But all in all, its pretty close to what SB would have made (aside from the Bison 5c chuck)if they had sold a complete 10K turret lathe (SB only made a 10L and 9N turret lathe in the small machines) But here it is completed. My CL670Z Turret Lathe.







Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk.


----------



## joe_m (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweet! What kind of parts are you making?


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I do alot of larger jewelry items. Mostly titanium and Stainless based rings. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk.


----------

